# TV Controllers /Cordless Phone Carrier



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

What I have prepared is a series of pics taken from my CD-ROM 3 to share with you. (This was first produced in the program Publisher.) This is an experimental posting showing my method of producing the Carrier. Some may be interested in the method of construction which will introduce the making of simple jigs and Templates. This is one of the projects I introduced at the Association for the Blind where they made quite a number which were sold as a fund raiser for the Association. 
If the photgraphs of the pages I have written are not clear enough then I will have to explore another method of presentation.
If there is an interest in making the project and the pics are readable I will submit the 18 pages over a few postings.
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The shape of the carrier is a dead givaway that it was designed by a woodworker!!!!

The pages Tom are very difficult to read.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

You did a nice job ,,, BUT it cracks me up  ,,,,I would need one about 3 times that size to hold all the ones I have ,after I saw your post I started to count the ones I have all over the house and came up with 21 total plus one I got for Xmax. that will control all of them in one control uint, what a joke that one is..100 page manual  to get it setup...
I can find them most of the time in the chair or the couch in the corners with dead batteries most of the time..

If I had all the TV's,DVD players,VHS, disk machines ,radios, in one room it would be great, but like many I have them all over the place..two of them in the shop ...

But it would make a neat Tool Tote Box.....
It's bit are to read for just a box with a handle..
It's bit over the top for just a wooden TV controllerr/tote box..
But that's just my 2 cents.. 


==========



template tom said:


> What I have prepared is a series of pics taken from my CD-ROM 3 to share with you. (This was first produced in the program Publisher.) This is an experimental posting showing my method of producing the Carrier. Some may be interested in the method of construction which will introduce the making of simple jigs and Templates. This is one of the projects I introduced at the Association for the Blind where they made quite a number which were sold as a fund raiser for the Association.
> If the photgraphs of the pages I have written are not clear enough then I will have to explore another method of presentation.
> If there is an interest in making the project and the pics are readable I will submit the 18 pages over a few postings.
> Tom


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the post, Tom. I know you have spent many hours on this project but, as Harry said, they are almost impossible to read. Do you think they would come out clearer if presented in a PDF format?

Bj, I think you missed the point of Tom's post...



> It's bit over the top for just a wooden TV controllerr/tote box..


It's not WHAT is being made, it's the method used in making it that Tom is presenting.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I would love to hang with Tom for about a week to pick his brains and learn the "how to's"
George II
aka
George Cole


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi curiousgeorge

I may have and I'm sure I did but I would not waste all that time to make a wood working class 101 project... that someone in high school would try and make..with some screws and nails..

Tom is a great teacher...  that's why I said, just a bit over kill...for a simple shoe shine box project .....we are just putting 1 lb. of controls in a 10lb box the way I see it .

But I'm sure I'm wrong...

============




curiousgeorge said:


> Thanks for the post, Tom. I know you have spent many hours on this project but, as Harry said, they are almost impossible to read. Do you think they would come out clearer if presented in a PDF format?
> 
> Bj, I think you missed the point of Tom's post...
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> I would not waste all that time to make a wood working class 101 project... that someone in high school would try and make..with some screws and nails..


It's not about "right or wrong". I understand what you are saying, Bj, and thank you for making my point. You are a skilled craftsman with the router and a huge asset to the forums. A project like this would be a waste of* your* time, but for those of us without your abilities it is reasonable and prudent to start with "wood working class 101". A simple project makes it easier to concentrate on the method and learn the technique being presented without having to worry about messing up an intricate piece.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Well -- without getting into any of the other parts of the discussion --
I will say this --

NOTHING that gives you relaxation - pleasure - enjoyment is EVER a waste of time.
ANYTHING that causes you _avoidable_ stress - aggravation -- USUALLY is.

Took me two heart attacks and a triple bypass to learn that.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Tv Controllers / Cordless Phone Carrier*

Thanks to all for your comments. The reason for the 'hard to read' format I was trying to reduce the size for posting on the forum. Obviously it did not work so I have tried another size which I have enclosed.
Tom

Edit
The second size was printed out and again it is not readable Enclosed is a trial of the Actual size
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I've posted and printed the actual size and it came through Ok
Enclosed are the other pages


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Here's a trick I use when the files are to big,, just put them in the jpg format and compress them down to 80% of the norm size.

The one you posted is 259.69 KB so you can see the jpg format works well for this.

Like the one below, it now 81kb in size, plus it loads up quicker..

==========

I have a question for you ?,, when you get your DVD done will they be in fractions also ? or just metric ?


========


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Latest trial*

Enclosed is a sample of a different format gif for posting. Bob I already converted them to jpeg as you suggested and reduced them.
Some became larger some smaller???????
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom 

gif format is a hard one to compress,, but it keeps it clean,, unlike the jpg format, once it's compress,,, you can take a 500.00 kb file and the jpg format and with max will take it down to 35kb. file but it will be just a bit fuzzy, the jpg format pulls out the background so to speak...and you will see that around the text the norm.

===========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Kristen, I'm not seeing what you're pointing out to Tom about the "shadow effect". So far from what I've in all the above postings, they've been clear. The very first ones were a bit difficult to read but still was able to read them.

Tom, it's looking very good. Would be a excellent learning project.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Kristen, I understand what you're saying. My appologies, I just wasn't seeing what you pointed out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, the jpg images in you're post #9 printed fine on A4 although the measurements were a touch on the small side. On this occasion I do think that Bj missed the point of this project.
Tom, I have mentioned it "once or twice" that America would be the biggest market by far for selling you're DVD's, therefore, imperial measurements at this point in time would be a pre-requisite.

GeorgeII, I am extremely fortunate in that I have, over the last eight years spent a lot of time with Tom, both in his and my workshops, and that IS the way to learn fast!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Tom, I've just realised that you and I must be of genius mental capacity because we both were brought up on the imperial system but had little difficulty in changing to the far simpler metric system!


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Kristin D said:


> . . . It would be better I think if we went metric, I have met grown men and women who cannot divine what 7/16ths of an inch is, and perhaps they would not be able to figure out half a centimeter either. Metric just makes sense, you can easily divide and multiply it on your fingers and toes.
> 
> Where is that Jimmy Carter guy when we need him?
> 
> Kristin


Jimmy Carter made the same mistake many politicians do --
Thinking that Americans (an independent lot by nature) were going to change something that was working fine and had been for generations -- when they saw no point in the change.

As you touched on -- several industries have already gone metric -
automobile engines (for instance) haven't been measured in cubic inches in years. And we have all pretty well adjusted. But that doesn't mean we are any more likely to stop buying gasoline by the gallon - than we are to start calling it -petrol 

If/when America goes metric (and I suspect we will) 
-- it will be when the majority of things we need to buy are sold that way. And as fewer and fewer of the things we buy are made in this country -- that day may be soon.

As for problems measuring -- 
I think you are quite right -- 
Anyone who has trouble counting 7 hash marks that are 1/16th of an inch apart -- is probably going to have the same trouble counting the same hash marks if they are 1/10th of a millimeter apart.

Oh - and while Tom and Harry may well be geniuses 
I know they are excellent craftsmen.

But it doesn't take a genius to understand the metric system.
I was raised in arguably one of the poorest educational systems in the US -- and I was taught the metric system in like the 5th grade.
Most of us who choose not to use it do so out of personal preference
-- not lack of intelligence  
Actually -- using Kristin's logic - that you can do the metric system on your fingers --- you could argue it takes more intelligence to figure out inches and feet 
And - no -- I am not making that argument - 
Frankly -- whether I buy my Dr. Pepper in 12 oz cans or 2-liter bottles -- all I really care about is how it tastes.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I learned metrics when I repaired precision tools. The automakers are using metrics, but the rest of the country doesn't have a clue what it is. Ridiculous.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

On a serious note, anyone contemplating designing female templates for use in plunge routing using template guides would certainly be put off attempting to calculate offsets in imperial measurements, even using a calculator let alone fingers and toes or as we do with metric, in our heads. Suppliers will only stock new products if there is demand, or the competition has commenced stocking the product. My thoughts are that Oakpark, who make this forum possible should start the ball rolling by stocking a selection of metric template guides to suit you're popular routers, possibly 20 30 and 40 mm to start, also 6, 10 and 12mm straight cutters. What are YOU'RE thoughts?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

harrysin said:


> On a serious note, anyone contemplating designing female templates for use in plunge routing using template guides would certainly be put off attempting to calculate offsets in imperial measurements, even using a calculator let alone fingers and toes or as we do with metric, in our heads. Suppliers will only stock new products if there is demand, or the competition has commenced stocking the product. My thoughts are that Oakpark, who make this forum possible should start the ball rolling by stocking a selection of metric template guides to suit you're popular routers, possibly 20 30 and 40 mm to start, also 6, 10 and 12mm straight cutters. What are YOU'RE thoughts?


Since you asked  
My first thought is that your first assumption is erroneous.
I know this because I am part of "anyone" and I am not at all put off calculating offsets in imperial measurements. Been doing it all my life. And I know plenty of other people who have too -- with no problem.
18/64 - 16/64 = 2/64
So -- *some* -- people would have issues I would grant you.
But - *anyone* - nope.
Bear in mind as a wise man once said
"All generalizations are inherently flawed -- including this one" 

As for whether businesses should do as you suggest.
*Actually I see some merit in that.*
My main thought would be that they need to *pick one and stick with it*.
Bits measured in inches and bushings measured in MM or vice versa does require time spent converting that could be better spent cutting.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Quite often I mix metric and imperial cutters/template guides in order to achieve an exact offset for a particular job.

There are in this world majorities and minorities, I do wonder which group YOU belong to when calculating offsets in imperial.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

" What are YOU'RE thoughts? " Oak-Park jig and guides, templates...router bits.....

WOW ,,,what a nightmare that would be,, I can almost hear Kevin R. say 
" What ? you must be joking... you want me to retool and reset the CNC machines up to do what ? " 

Not to say anything about 90% of the routers made for the states have a 1 3/16" hole for the brass/steel guides and the Oak-Park plates use a 1 1/2" hole for the biggers OD guides ,for the Oak-Park items... what a nightmare ! ! ! !, dual stock for the same type of item...returns would go out of site not to say anything about stocking them up for sale...every time I see the 40mm guide used or called for in a plan I think was is he thinking , 40mm guide, we can't get or use in most routers in the states, I don't see Oak-Park every doing it,they would be nuts...stocking items up for sale is not cheap.. 

But that's just my 2 cents 

======




harrysin said:


> On a serious note, anyone contemplating designing female templates for use in plunge routing using template guides would certainly be put off attempting to calculate offsets in imperial measurements, even using a calculator let alone fingers and toes or as we do with metric, in our heads. Suppliers will only stock new products if there is demand, or the competition has commenced stocking the product. My thoughts are that Oakpark, who make this forum possible should start the ball rolling by stocking a selection of metric template guides to suit you're popular routers, possibly 20 30 and 40 mm to start, also 6, 10 and 12mm straight cutters. What are YOU'RE thoughts?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This question has come up in the past. I messaged Rick about it again, it is doubtful that Oak Park will be stocking metric guide bushings in the near future. There simply is not enough interest yet to make it a worth while venture.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

harrysin said:


> . . .
> There are in this world majorities and minorities, I do wonder which group YOU belong to when calculating offsets in imperial.


Have no clue -- and frankly - don't give a rip.
So to me that question is pointless.
Don't take polls to decide whether I like to do something or not  
Don't feel a need to do something just because others do -
- or to convince others to do something just because I do.

Quite comfortable with the idea of everyone doing what they like.
And that's as far down this road as I care to go.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, which came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Tom, great presentation. I think that attaching you photo's and drawing (can be read before conferting to pdf is the way to go

I did this when adding shooting schedules to my trapshooting site.
Bu


----------

